

Details about Playstation 4 OS development - tachion
http://www.vgleaks.com/some-details-about-playstation-4-os-development/

======
tachion
I find it interesting as a user and big fan of BSD systems, but what I wonder
about is if it will bring back to the project some work that has been done
there, like support for AMD devices, or, even better, chance for alternative
OS in form of FreeBSD. Very unlikely, but that'd be cool, indeed!

~~~
bestwc
Very unlikely indeed. I assume the reason Sony chooses BSD is because of the
license, they don't even have to say what OS they use. I don't think they'll
open source any of their software.

Like PS3 and PSP is believed to run NetBSD, but we never see contribution from
sony to BSD community.

